# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Διατροφή >  Zebra finch τρώει μόνο σπόρους

## kwstaras

παιδια εχω ενα θεμα το ζεμπρακι μου δεν τρωει τιποτα αλλο εκτοσ απο τουσ κοινουσ σπορουσ που τρωνε .του εχω βαλει φρουτα αυγοτροφες και δεν πλησιαζει σαν να μην υπαρχουν εκει . μπορειτε να μου πειτε τι να κανω γιατι δεν ξερω πολλα απο τα παραδεισια ???

----------


## Efthimis98

Δυστυχώς τα ζεμπράκια, και γενικότερα τα πουλιά, που παίρνουμε από τα pet shop δεν έχουν μάθει να τρώνε πολλές τροφές πέρα από τους σπόρους τους. Αν θες να πάνε σε αναπαραγωγή πρέπει να μάθουν σίγουρα να τρώνε λαχανικά και χορταρικά καθώς και αυγό/αυγοτροφή.

Ο μόνος τρόπος είναι να τους βάζεις καθημερινά από κάποιο λαχανικό ή χορταρικό ή αυγό και μετά να ξανά επαναλαμβάνεις. Δοκίμαζε διαφορετικά κάθε φορά. Αν θες μπορείς να του βάλεις βιντεάκια με ζεμπράκια να τρώνε (υπάρχουν βίντεο στο yioutube). Εγώ έτσι έμαθα τον δικό μου να κάνει μπάνιο... από τότε με το που δει μπανιέρα βουτάει καρφί. Χαχαχα  :Big Grin:

----------


## kwstaras

να του βαζω να βλεπει βιντεο ??? θα το καταλαβει δηλαδη ??? ρωταω γιατι δεν το εχω ξανακανει αυτο με το βιντεο και το ακουω και πρωτη φορα τωρα

----------


## Efthimis98

Εμένα έπιασε με το μπάνιο. Και μάλιστα του το είχα βάλει σε κινητό να το δει, από το youtube. Το άφησα δίπλα του για λίγο, του το ξανά έβαλε και μετά τσουπ μπήκε μες την μπανιέρα. Τώρα δεν ξέρω, έχει να κάνει και με το πουλάκι. Εμένα είναι αρκετά δεμένος μαζί μου, όταν κάνω κάτι πάντα με παρακολουθεί, τεντώνει το λαιμό, κολλάει στα κάγκελα για να βλέπει. 
Πάντως να ξέρεις ότι τα πουλιά βλέπουν "καλύτερα" από ότι εμείς, αν σκεφτείς ότι βλέπουν και το υπεριώδες φάσμα φωτός, πέρα από το ορατό που βλέπουμε εμείς. Επίσης, πληροφοριακά, βλέπουν τα πράγματα κάπως κυρτά και όχι όπως εμείς.

----------

